# Requirements for medical



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi All,

My wife and I have secured jobs for September (teaching) and I've heard on the grapevine that some expats have failed the uae medical exam. Does anyone know what the requirements are for passing? I was surprised to hear people had failed it.

Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hiv test that you auto get deported if positive, chest xray for tuberculosis that you may or may not get deported based on what type, and tested for sexual trasmitted diseases that you can get treated for even if fail and visa approved. .


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, I had a basic medical exam i.e. Blood pressure, hight and weight, ear nose and throat, chest and heart, plus tests for blood tests for HIV, Syphilis, TB, Hepititus B and Leprosy. Which was required by my employers to be completed in England, and there will be another test in Dubai when I arrive. Don't know if this is standard procedure tho.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gwayland7 said:


> Hi, I had a basic medical exam i.e. Blood pressure, hight and weight, ear nose and throat, chest and heart, plus tests for blood tests for HIV, Syphilis, TB, Hepititus B and Leprosy. Which was required by my employers to be completed in England, and there will be another test in Dubai when I arrive. Don't know if this is standard procedure tho.


Sounds like your employer wanted to make sure that they were not going to go to the hassle of getting you here only to see you fail your medical. Or perhaps your job is physically strenuous, you don't say what you do. I have never actually heard of someone being asked to do a physical in advance, but to me it makes some sense. 

The medical here is required by the government to get your visa, everyone is required to do it.


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hiv test that you auto get deported if positive, chest xray for tuberculosis that you may or may not get deported based on what type, and tested for sexual trasmitted diseases that you can get treated for even if fail and visa approved. .


...also _Hepa-B_ . I've heard of someone getting deported for that...


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Sounds like your employer wanted to make sure that they were not going to go to the hassle of getting you here only to see you fail your medical. Or perhaps your job is physically strenuous, you don't say what you do. I have never actually heard of someone being asked to do a physical in advance, but to me it makes some sense.
> 
> The medical here is required by the government to get your visa, everyone is required to do it.


Yes, I'm a Chef, so being a food handler i assume the process was quite strict. Also, long hard hours. Good job the doc said I was fit as a a fiddle. 

Must say I find it rather strange with all the tests needed, as I could come and visit without needing a medical, and just as easily spread diseases. :-s


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> Must say I find it rather strange with all the tests needed, as I could come and visit without needing a medical, and just as easily spread diseases. :-s


I agree with you, found also this strange, I would be inclined to think some people in a position to spread diseases (eg: oldest job in the world) wouldn't necessarily go trough the whole visa process, but maybe are on a visit one.

On the other hand I can understand this, Dubai aims to be a tourism hub and some compromises are needed.


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Very true, I'm pleased its so strict tho. Peace of mind i guess.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Are UAE medical tests for visa renewals still tested at govt. clinics .. OR .. it could be done at private clinics like they were done some years ago ?


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

jnfr921 said:


> ...also _Hepa-B_ . I've heard of someone getting deported for that...


Well I think this is no longer the case! Right?
gulfnews : No deportation for expats with hepatitis


----------

